# Pretty Ladies! and EGGS!



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very impressive! Bet you will be having a lot of fun with that new lens. Looks like a good one.

Wife got a new one as well and has been clicking away.

http://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i377/mds112/Select%20Garden%20Photos/


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Camera is a Nikon d7000 with a Nikkor 60mm f/2.8 macro lens.
Thanks for the compliment and the same to your wifes. Especially like the Pink daylilly.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh man, I thought it said pretty ladies and leggs.......


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude! Three pair a piece how much more do you want?


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

What camera and lens? Macro is my favorite subject.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Using a Nikon d7000 with a Nikkor 60mm f/2.8 micro. Just getting started though, so excuse the photographer, the camera is responsible for anything nice! By the way, I love your signature! Ronaldus Maximus was the stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are excellent closeups. Are you using autofocus or manual?

I have the f/2.8 60 and the f/2.8 105. They are both outstanding but the 60 is much easier to use. I use them for underwater. Try using the highest f-stop (smallest aperature) possible along with your flash. If you have an external flash to attach to the hot shoe it works even better. Sometimes lense interferes with the camera's flash if you are too close, and you will get a shadow. The smaller the aperature, the greater the depth of field. I generally shoot at f19 - f22 with dual strobes, undewater, to maximize my DOF. I probably have 200 dives with the 60mm f/2.8. It's my "go to" lens.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Great pics. But dang it - my real world isn't that definitive! I need an expert looking over my shoulder for a few hours, pointing and saying, "THIS is an egg. THIS is an empty cell. THIS and This and _this_ is capped brood. THIS is honey." Anyone volunteering? (eastern MA)


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I used both but its easier using auto being hand held, also in manual I can't seem to adjust fstop, it gives me an error so I will have to figure it out. My first venture with Dslr camera.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

KelpticFest said:


> Great pics. But dang it - my real world isn't that definitive! I need an expert looking over my shoulder for a few hours, pointing and saying, "THIS is an egg. THIS is an empty cell. THIS and This and _this_ is capped brood. THIS is honey." Anyone volunteering? (eastern MA)


 Check your local beekeepers association, might surprise you who would be willing to help. Find a local meeting and join!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, I've joined. And I've had some experienced beekeepers look over my shoulder for a while. But they move too fast, and ... they _disagree!_ What I need is a BeeGod, whose pronouncements are gospel and extremely clear. That said, I'm putting a honey super on my strong hive as soon as the rain quits.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I do have a flash for it, somewhere boxed up. Guess I need to start digging!


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

KelpticFest said:


> Oh, I've joined. And I've had some experienced beekeepers look over my shoulder for a while. But they move too fast, and ... they _disagree!_ What I need is a BeeGod, whose pronouncements are gospel and extremely clear. That said, I'm putting a honey super on my strong hive as soon as the rain quits.


If I'm learning and someone with experience "disagrees" then I agreeably LISTEN! Of course there are the occasional knowitalls and in that case check out Michael Bush @ http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm That is BeeGospel!


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

djei5 said:


> If I'm learning and someone with experience "disagrees" then I agreeably LISTEN! Of course there are the occasional knowitalls and in that case check out Michael Bush @ http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm That is BeeGospel!


Pay attention! The experts disagree WITH EACH OTHER. Three experts, three answers. Very hard for a novice to disentangle fact from opinion in that case. And Michael Bush isn't standing over my shoulder pointing to real-world, ambient-light, covered-with-moving-insects situations that I need to understand. But thank you for your input.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

KelpticFest said:


> Pay attention! The experts disagree WITH EACH OTHER. Three experts, three answers. Very hard for a novice to disentangle fact from opinion in that case. And Michael Bush isn't standing over my shoulder pointing to real-world, ambient-light, covered-with-moving-insects situations that I need to understand. But thank you for your input.


 Sorry about that, didn't see "with each other" in original post. I can feel your pain with differing opinions. Some times the best lessons learned are the ones you figure out yourself....you never forget those. M Bush's site has an answer for nearly any situation that can come up. Good luck, I'm sure you will eventually work it out.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

It wasn't in the original. But I thought it was clear that I was soliciting expert opinion - why would I waste time doing that if I was going to ignore whatever didn't agree with ME? I have no clue. Busily looking for one! My problem is that none of the stuff in my hives (either the strong one or the weak one) looks like all the nice illustrations. The weak one has capped cells that look like ... nothing I've seen before. The strong one has globs of drone brood bridging not only frames but boxes. Both are taking syrup like there's no tomorrow, despite plenty of flowering stuff around. Part of the problem is that the nucs were made on black plastic foundation, and the wax is pretty dark, so it's very hard for me to see what's inside on the weak hive, despite a flashlight and magnifying glass. I'm assuming there's a queen in the strong hive (required a second brood box 3 weeks ago), or I have a bunch of alien super-robbers that steal not only honey but egg-filled cells, wax, hive tools, and probably my ATM card. And it's still raining so I'm downright afraid to go in there and remove the inner cover to put on a honey super to give them more room.

I'm looking into mason bees.


----------

